# Medley of Q



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2005)

Well I loaded up the cooker "LuLu" this morning with 8 chickens (halved) to fill a couple orders for "Pulled Chicken". Then I threw on an 8lb flat and 3 racks of loin backs. Seasoned everything with "Wolfe Rub. I'll post finished pic's in a bit.

http://img418.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05835rg.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05842za.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05815dx.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05828nm.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05852go.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05881sn.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05873ns.jpg


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

=P~  =P~  =P~

Are they 2 deep Larry? Only see 9 halves.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2005)

Chicken over chicken [-X  [-X  [-X Sorry Larry, I just had to do that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> =P~  =P~  =P~
> 
> Are they 2 deep Larry? Only see 9 halves.



Yes they are two deep and there is another row to the right not shown in this pic.
http://img418.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img05835rg.jpg


----------



## txpgapro (Dec 17, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Chicken over chicken [-X  [-X  [-X Sorry Larry, I just had to do that!



 :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's the finished pic's.  Everything turned out great and is vac sealed!  Hope the chicken that was cooked over chicken is okay!    

BTW, the pulled chicken pic is one from a previous cook.  This pulled chicken looked the same as that one so I didn't bother taking another pic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, babe! That's what I'm talkin' about ~ Food Porn!!  =P~  Lookin' good, Larry.  What did you sauce your ribs with?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2005)

Good looking stuff Larry, send me a bag of the brisket will ya!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, babe! That's what I'm talkin' about ~ Food Porn!!  =P~  Lookin' good, Larry.  What did you sauce your ribs with?



SBR's as usual!  That stuff is great on ribs, and cheap!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry Larry, I had to report those images as offensive/adult content.  There were getting me excited.


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 17, 2005)

Larry everything looks good!  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn ! .... Just  ... DAMN ! =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 17, 2005)

You are truly a Q Fanatic Larry! Are you enjoying the Gator? Thinking about a larger one yet? Hmmmm?


----------



## Griff (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks great buddy. Did you cook the brisket in the pan the whole time?

Griff


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 17, 2005)

Larry
Who is eating all this food? You running a shelter?
Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sorry Larry, I had to report those images as offensive/adult content.  There were getting me excited.



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## txpgapro (Dec 17, 2005)

That Q is awesome looking!  Great cook Larry!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 17, 2005)

Larry, you ever thought of doing pulled turkey like the chicken?
Probably taste just as good and might improve your profit!
Less cost and more yield!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry, you ever thought of doing pulled turkey like the chicken?
> Probably taste just as good and might improve your profit!
> Less cost and more yield!!!



Either way ... make sure you save the oysters for me!
(the little nut above each thigh on the back side)
MmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> You are truly a Q Fanatic Larry! Are you enjoying the Gator? Thinking about a larger one yet? Hmmmm?



Yes Dave I'm hooked and loving every minute of it!  Except the clean up part.  When I'm done, I normally look like I have been in a coal mine.



			
				jminion said:
			
		

> Larry
> Who is eating all this food? You running a shelter?
> Jim



Jim, all of that food is for people at work.  But I did get a chance to sample one or two slices of the brisket and it was yummy!!  



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Looks great buddy. Did you cook the brisket in the pan the whole time?
> 
> Griff



Nope Griff, I cooked the brisket on the pit "fat side" up until it hit 165*, then doubled foiled it until it hit 190*.  Then let it rest and then refridgerated over night, then sliced and vac sealed.


----------



## Finney (Dec 18, 2005)

Looked good Larry.  Was that "New and Improved" WolfeRub?  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looked good Larry.  Was that "New and Improved" WolfeRub?  8-[



Yes it was the New and Improved Wolfe Rub!  

Scotty, I agree about the "oysters"!  I thought I was the only person who ate those!  What are they anyways?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Scotty, I agree about the "oysters"!  I thought I was the only person who ate those!  What are they anyways?



Also called the "eye" or "loin" of the turkey dark meat, the top of the thigh muscle is anchored into these two areas....and are damn tasty!


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 19, 2005)

Larry
I got to believe the folks at work or going to really enjoy what you have produced for them. Happy Holidays!
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Larry
> I got to believe the folks at work or going to really enjoy what you have produced for them. Happy Holidays!
> Jim



Thanks Jim!  Happy Holidays to you and your family too!


----------

